# yorkshire newcomer



## Salad Dodger (Jan 4, 2013)

hya , i'm pretty new to mouse breeding , been keeping & breeding other animals for over 30 years though .
recently i got some black tans as pets for the kids from a local show breeder which has kind of boosted a new found interest in mice .
i now have a little tri project on the go too .
well that's it really , off to peruse the forum now :thumbuo


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Salad Dodger.
Welcome.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  ... love the username


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## The28thMouse (Jan 5, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Salad Dodger (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks for the welcomes ,
seems like a nice friendly forum


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome
great username!


----------

